# Swimming and libre



## Louise W (Apr 26, 2021)

I am keen to start swimming again now the pools are open but I am concerned about how long I can realistically stay in the water with my libre sensor. I'm aware the guidelines state no longer than 30 minutes but I have been told that I should be ok to stay in longer. I'd like to hear other people's experiences and whether you have used additional coverage for the sensor. Thanks


----------



## Lucyr (Apr 27, 2021)

Hello. I don’t use libre full time just occasionally but I have used one for the last 2 weeks since the pools opened, it ended yesterday. During that sensor I swam 8 times for between 30 and 45 minutes per session (my pool sessions only run for 45 minutes but previous to Covid I’ve done an hour). I swim  breaststroke (underwater just popping my head up to breathe between strokes) so sensor is under the whole time.

I didn’t cover the sensor with anything or use anything extra underneath until the last day when the edges were coming loose so I stuck a plaster over it, but I didn’t need to as it was well stuck.


----------



## Lucyr (Apr 27, 2021)

Thinking about this on my swim this morning I should have added. I wouldn’t reccomend trying to swim more than 20-30 minutes before stopping to check your bg / stop the swim altogether if it’s your first time back in a while. 

Swimming can drop your blood sugars fast especially when you haven’t done it in a while and it can be hard to pick up the signs of a hypo when you’re cold and wet. So sticking to the 30 minutes for the first couple of times might be wise.


----------



## Spozkins (Apr 27, 2021)

Heya - I've been for 45+ minutes with no issues. There shouldn't be anyproblems if you occasionally stop and lift your arm out of the water (or stand up if you're feeling less strange) 

I generally do a few laps and then stand at the bottom of the pool for 30 seconds or  so just to allow the sensor some breathing space before resubmerging.  

I think if you have any issues that you can report it to abbott and they would replace it, as they do state you can swim wearing it for a certain amount of time. Happy swimming!


----------



## Louise W (Apr 27, 2021)

Hi both - thanks for your responses and advice. Much appreciated.


----------

